# Revo stage2+



## Grappler7689 (Nov 8, 2014)

What's up fellas, just a quick question about revo software. I currently have revo stage 2 with all the mods required for it. I want to go stage 2+ And I know that requires an uprated fuel pump, but do I need to have my ecu re flashed as well ? Or would it automatically make it stage 2+ after I install the fuel pump. Thank you.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Gotta get reflashed.


----------

